# How do I calibrate xbox 360 controller?



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, I have used windows all my life and I am new to linux. I have an xbox 360 controller (more specifically "mad catz") and i was finally able to get all the drivers installed and working with the programs I use. My problem is, the controller is not calibrated and what i am controlling shows this. I do not know how to calibrate the controller.

Any help would be appreciated. The hardware to the left is the same. I am using the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010"


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Update:*

I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 now.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you seen this page?:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller


----------

